
Why I Moved Back to India After 10+ Years in USA - djug
http://www.khaanebhidoyaaron.com/single-post/2017/02/19/Why-I-Moved-Back-To-India-after-10-Years-in-USA-Part-1
======
tradersam
All I got from this, besides from the grammatical errors and the fact that the
author had to hire someone at $25/hr to help him fold is laundry, is that he
wasn't happy in America because he wasn't maintaining friends. There seems to
be no definable reason why he left, it is just how good his life was, but he
felt empty, so he left.

